# West Desert (East) Elk



## Allmandinger (Sep 12, 2013)

Has anyone ever hunted the West Desert (East) area for Elk?


----------



## Davids70 (Jul 23, 2018)

Was thinking the same thing? How about OTC muzzy late October?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

There is LITERALLY like 40 head of elk on 400 square miles of cedar trees.
Good luck.


----------



## Davids70 (Jul 23, 2018)

What about Filmore or beaver? OTC


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Davids70 said:


> What about Filmore or beaver? OTC


Not much better..


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yea both those areas are about the same. If you live down there, then it makes sense to hunt it. I know some guys who kill elk there every year. But they can literally scout from their backyards. If you don't live in the unit, I wouldn't even bother.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Same question...Same answer...

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/194885-west-desert-east-elk.html


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

MadHunter said:


> Same question...Same answer...
> 
> https://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/194885-west-desert-east-elk.html


Huh... Why would the bio's want all the elk in this area gone?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

The same question has loomed in the back of my head for a long time.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There are just some areas that are not suited for elk and small herd numbers reflect that. 

Then there are the areas like the Henry Mountains. They just don't want elk down there because of the deer and bison.


----------

